# spraying alfalfa grass mix



## terwilliger (Dec 13, 2013)

I have been told you can spray alfalfa grass mix and kill weeds with 2,4d after one or two good frosts in the fall. The person told me the alfalfa will be dormant enough where it wont kill it. Anyone do this. The weed I am mostly after killing is spotted knapweed. I believe he said spray Amine. I am in northern MI.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I would prefer to wait for spring warm up and use 2-4db when the knapweed was about a inch or so tall. It is critical to catch it at very early growth stage with db.

Regards, Mike


----------

